# Sonic The Hedgehog 4 - Episode 1



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2010)

*Sonic The Hedgehog 4 - Episode 1 für Xbox360, Wii und Playstation 3*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Moin moin,

nach rund 16 Jahren möchte Sega an die Sonic-Reihe, die mit dem dritten Teil auf dem Mega Drive/Genesis endete, anknüpfen. 

Es soll sich bei Sonic The Hedgehog 4 Episode 1 nicht einfach um einen weiteren Teil handeln. Laut spindash.de wollen sich die Entwickler ganz streng an das 2D-Gameplay und die damals "schrullige" und passende Musik richten. Wenn man einige Screenshots betrachtet, erkennt man deutlich den Levelaufbau der alten Teile. 

Das Spiel soll für die XBox360, Wii und Playstation 3 in den jeweiligen Online-Stores erscheinen. Welchen Preis Sonic 4 kosten wird und an welchem Tag genau es zum Download zur Verfügung stehen soll, konnte ich leider noch nicht in Erfahrung bringen. Es wird lediglich der Sommer 2010 als Veröffentlichungszeitraum genannt. Auf der offiziellen Seite heißt es außerdem:



> Coming Summer 2010
> 
> Playstation Network,
> Xbox LIVE Arcade,
> WiiWare and ???


 
Es ist also damit zu rechnen, dass es noch auf anderen Konsolenplattformen erscheinen wird?

Auf der offiziellen Seite *Sonic 4* gibt es zudem noch weitere Informationen, Bilder und Videos. Wenn ihr oben rechts auf die kleine Leiste klickt, könnt ihr sogar schon in den Genuss der Musik von Level 1 kommen 

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass ihr die Erscheinung des Spiels dort zuerst mitbekommen könntet.

Die glühenden Kohlen unter meinem Gesäß machen mich ganz unruhig. Bis zum Sommer ist es nicht mehr lange, aber für den Wartenden zieht sich das immer wie ein Kaugummi.

Habt ihr damals die Sonic-Reihe auf dem Mega Drive/Genesis gespielt und/oder faszinieren euch die neueren Reihen wie Sonic Adventure oder Sonic Unleashed zum Beispiel?

Zum Schluss ein paar Eindrücke:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## hempsmoker (6. Mai 2010)

Ich konnte zwar nie eine Konsole von Sega mein Eigen nennen, aber ein sehr guter Kumpel hatte früher den Sega Mega Drive (man waren wir neidisch...). Natürlich war Sonic eins seiner Spiele. Ein wirklich geiles Game. 

Vor allem die Geschwindigkeit die man drauf bekomme hatte, sobald man richtig in Fahrt war... Ein Wunder das uns da früher nicht schlecht wurde!

Bin gespannt was sich SEGA den Download kosten lassen wird. Aber Interesse besteht auf jeden Fall von meiner Seite her!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (6. Mai 2010)

Hi,

also ich habe früher auf den PC Jazz the Jackrabbit gezockt. Für mich war das der perfekte Klon zu Sonics Igel.

Habe zwar Sonic nie gezockt, aber was man so in Videos sah, erinnerte stark an JazzJackrabbit.

Ich hoffe für euch, dass Sonic 4 vom Feeling her wieder an die ersten Teile anknüpft.

Vielleicht bedeutet da das


> WiiWare and *???*


PC?!? 

Gruss LD


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2010)

@hempsmoker: Mir wurde ebenfalls nicht schlecht. Vielmehr fand ich es bemerkenswert, dass bei Sonic 2 zum Beispiel bei der Chemical Plant Zone die Kameraführung nicht mehr 100%ig mitkam, weil der Flitzer einfach viel zu viel Geschwindigkeit in den Schuhen hatte.

@Lucky+Devil-: Wenn ich mir vor Augen halte, dass Sonic zur Anfangsphase ein Hase werden sollte, Sega den Plan aber wieder umschiss und daraus einen Igel zauberte, halte ich es für äußerst amüsant, wenn ich mir die Screenshots von Jazz Jackrabbit ansehe. Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist vorhanden.

Wäre ja etwas, wenn Sonic 4 für den PC angeboten würde. Ich vermute ganz stark, dass das dann in Verbindung mit Steam umgesetzt wird.


----------



## Jan565 (6. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe Sonic The Hedgehog 1 und 2 für den Sega Game Gear und Spiele es heute noch gerne. Die Sonic Reihe hat auf jeden Fall einen hohen Rang in der Geschichte der Videospiele. Und wenn das Game nicht zu Teuer ist werde ich es mir im PSN kaufen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (6. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie umfangreich das Spiel sein wird. Anhand des "Episode 1" im Titel kann man vermuten, dass in Zukunft noch weitere Titel dieser Art erscheinen werden. Eventuell wird das Spiel dann in kleinen Häppchen präsentiert. Dann läge meine Schmerzgrenze bei 20 Euro. WipeOut HD ist äußerst umfangreich und kostet, in Anbetracht des langen Spielspaßes, mit etwa 20 Euro nicht die Welt.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. Mai 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe einige schmackhafte Screenshots hinzugefügt. Unter anderem sieht man auch, wie schön der Wassereffekt wirkt. Man meint es wohl ernst mit der Grafik, wenn das Spiel schon auf den sogenannten Next-Gen-Konsolen erscheinen wird.

Auf einem Screenshot, den ich jetzt nicht beigefügt habe, konnte ich erkennen, dass das Spiel 400 XBox Points kostet. Umgerechnet wären das wie viel Euro? Ich habe mal spontan beim größten Online-Versandhaus nachgesehen, dass 2100 Punkte 25 Euro kosten. Wären dann 0,012 Euro je Punkt? Bei 400 Punkten ergäbe das einen Preis von 4,80 Euro 

Eventuell diente dieser Wert einfach nur zu Darstellungszwecken. Ich kann mir im Entferntesten vorstellen, dass der Preis rentabel wäre.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## feivel (8. Mai 2010)

für episodenspiele klingt das aber nach einem realistischen preis, mal schauen wie teuer das im psn store wird...für sonic könnt ich mich mal wieder begeistern...
3d sonic war eher kein langzeitspass für mich..


----------



## stefan.net82 (8. Mai 2010)

coole sache! sonic hat mir auch schon immer spaß gemacht! obwohl die höheren levels für einen unter 10-jährigen, als ich es zum ersten mal gespielt habe, schon recht schwierig waren...

ich finde die etwas neuere version, des ursprünglichen sonic, "sonic heroes", hab es bis jetzt nur am game-cube gezockt, auch spitze.
sonic hat sicher einen eigenen reiz an sich, ohne frage!


----------



## Wannseesprinter (12. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mit dem heutigen Tage soll das Spiel im Playstation Store verfügbar sein; ab morgen bei Xbox Live Arcade. Der Preis soll bei etwa 15 Euro liegen. Genaueres werde ich mitteilen, sollte das Spiel Platz auf meiner PS3-Festplatte genommen hat. Ich bin sehr gespannt.

Auf bald.

Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Lexx (12. Oktober 2010)

> Habt ihr damals die Sonic-Reihe auf dem Mega Drive/Genesis gespielt und/oder fasziniert


hmm.. auf der dreamcast gabs doch auch sonic-parallax-side-scroller.. ?


----------



## Wannseesprinter (13. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Lexx,

ich kenne besagtes Spiel zwar nicht. Finde auch mit Hilfe von Google nichts, was auf ein Spiel der Dreamcast zurückführen würde.

Mein Erlebnis gestern:

Voller Erwartungen die PS 3 eingeschaltet, in den Store gegangen, um mir das Spiel zu erstehen - aber... Wo ist das Spiel? Habe ich etwas übersehen? Muss ich Plus-Mitglied sein? Nein, Sonic 4 Episode 1 gab es im deutschen Store bis gestern Abend nicht. Laut Berichten einer Internetseite für Spiele soll offiziell heute mit der Xbox 360 der Verkauf starten.

Auf der offiziellen Seite steht aber etwas ganz anderes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Wannseesprinter


----------



## aloha84 (19. Oktober 2010)

So seit gestern hab ich sonic 4 für die Wii.....ich sag nur hammerg0il.
Und da ich sämtliche Vorgänger original für meinen Mega Drive und Mega CD habe, freue ich mich jetzt schon auf episode 2!


----------



## akif15 (20. Oktober 2010)

interessant aber leider nicht für den PC erhältlich


----------



## Razor2408 (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hol's mir heute für die PS3 und bin schon richtig gespannt.


----------

